# the lead pot....



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

For some that really want to know and for the one that called me "stumpy fingers"..
From I recall reading one of Dan Holohan's funny true story...
Dan's dad, plumber, was on the jobsite where they were pouring lead joints and had a apprenticte firing up the lead pot. While waiting for ' proper' temp... an old timer plumber walked by and stuck his finger in the melting lead and told the apprentice, " not hot enough "... 
So anyone tell me how is this possible?? Yes,I do know the answer..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Make sure you're hand is WET and the water will boil away before you get burnt. Gotta be quick though.:blink:





Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Make sure you're hand is WET and the water will boil away before you get burnt. Gotta be quick though.:blink:
> 
> Paul


 You got that right.. was told someblowhard trying to be a man by doing it, however, area under his fingernails was dry, ended up crying like a little girl.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My father been pouring lead for over 50+ years. The way he was taught and so was I was using a sheet of newspaper, when the paper touches the lead and starts to turn a straw color and burn, it is the perfect temperature, if it burns instantly its too hot, if it takes more than few seconds to turn the straw color then burn its too cold.

Oh and here from MythBusters on putting hands in a lead pot. http://mythbustersresults.com/mini-myth-mayhem


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> My father been pouring lead for over 50+ years. The way he was taught and so was I was using a sheet of newspaper, when the paper touches the lead and starts to turn a straw color and burn, it is the perfect temperature, if it burns instantly its too hot, if it takes more than few seconds to turn the straw color then burn its too cold.
> 
> Oh and here from MythBusters on putting hands in a lead pot. http://mythbustersresults.com/mini-myth-mayhem


First of all, you sure we are talking lead with browing newspaper in lead?
Sure your not talking wiping solder. There's 200 degree's approx difference here.
#2 Any heros wetting a finger or a whole hand and plunging it into molten lead. It could blow the pot! Lead and moisture don't mix.
In the apprentice days one of my jobs was to melt old lead from drain lines and make new ingots to be melted for sewer work. That was done outside. One day the bosses grandson shot a water pistol at the lead pot. That blew lead all over even 3 stories in the air ...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I can remember getting screamed at, as a dumb-ass apprentice, by my brother for melting lead while snow was falling as we did a sewer repair. "Get that F-ing pot on the porch you moron". I thought he was a total douche for the way he handled the situation. Years later it dawned on me he was concerned about my personal welfare....and having to hear my wife ***** at him.:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> First of all, you sure we are talking lead with browing newspaper in lead?
> Sure your not talking wiping solder. There's 200 degree's approx difference here.
> #2 Any heros wetting a finger or a whole hand and plunging it into molten lead. It could blow the pot! Lead and moisture don't mix.
> In the apprentice days one of my jobs was to melt old lead from drain lines and make new ingots to be melted for sewer work. That was done outside. One day the bosses grandson shot a water pistol at the lead pot. That blew lead all over even 3 stories in the air ...


We used to pour used motor oil in the joints before pouring them when we were installing stacks in the rain to prevent lead fountains.


----------

